
Spam Trigger Words to Avoid in Your Email Content - calliethrone
http://swipemail.io/2018/05/09/spam-trigger-words/
======
calliethrone
Composing content for your email newsletter can be one of the most stressful
steps before hitting the send button, particularly when you’re trying to avoid
spam trigger words and get your email through to your customer’s inbox.

